
Apple Diversity Chief to Leave Months After Taking the Role - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-16/apple-diversity-chief-to-leave-months-after-taking-the-role
======
Ice_cream_suit
"Young Smith, who is black, apologized to her team in October after she was
reported by TechCrunch and other news organizations to have told a conference
that a group of “white blue-eyed blond men” could also be considered diverse
based on their different life experience and perspective."

"Thoughtcrime, they called it. Thoughtcrime was not a thing that could be
concealed forever. You might dodge successfully for a while, even for years,
but sooner or later they were bound to get you."

------
meri_dian
It's as if race and gender are the only important forms of diversity...

There are many other more important ways to be diverse that we are unable to
acknowledge because we're so focused on a narrow definition of diversity.

